# Mare in Foal Needs a New Home



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2007)

We were recently contacted by an person in Ohio needing to place a mare in foal. The current owner did not breed the mare but got her already bred in a package with another horse. The current owner feels the mare exhibits dwarf characteristics. (long body, short legs) This mare needs a home that can foal her out but NOT breed her back. She is a bit of an alpha mare with other horses but good with people and kids. She is approx 34" She is up to date on teeth, hooves and shots. Please email me if you can give this mare a good home


----------



## Jill (Oct 24, 2007)

This could be a dream come true for someone looking for pets but wants to excitement of a coming foal and would enjoy raising one.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 24, 2007)

Im so hoping we can find her a good home! The previous owner said she had 2 foals with no foaling problems. But I strongly agree that she should not be bred anymore. This mare used to have papers but they were tossed at some point? She looks very well taken care of. Transport would be the responsibility of the person and I know with gas so high right now its hard. Hubby and I could help transport if someone closer can give her a good home.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 25, 2007)

I think you should post this on the picture forum. Lots of people don't read the rescue forum, but do look at the picture forum.

I hope you find a good home for her.


----------



## Jill (Oct 25, 2007)

Is this something that you'd want to post on the sales board, too? I hope she gets a good home. I know there are people out there who would love to have her, her foal and just keep them as pets. That's "all" I wanted for years until I got into showing and breeding.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 25, 2007)

I think we may have a home for her!! But thank you for all the suggestions. If this home doesnt work ill post on the other boards.


----------



## Mona (Oct 25, 2007)

:aktion033: That's GREAT news! Keeping my fingers crossed for this little mare that she has found her loving new home!



kaykay said:


> I think we may have a home for her!! But thank you for all the suggestions. If this home doesnt work ill post on the other boards.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Jill said:


> This could be a dream come true for someone looking for pets but wants to excitement of a coming foal and would enjoy raising one.



I would fall into that category, but it sounds as though she already has a home - plus with me being in Iowa she's a bit far





But I hope you found her a great home :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I believe its all set! Im so happy for all involved. This is not an actual cmhr rescue but I was just helping them find each other so this girl could go to a great non breeding home. I will let the knew owner post if she wants to.

This is what makes this forum so great :aktion033:


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello! I am pretty new here, I just joined a few weeks ago. But, I will be the new owner of this pretty girl! I will be picking her up next Sunday, November 4. She will be in a very loving home that wouldn't think of breeding her. I have 1 mini right now, my 7 month old gray filly, Sassy! I also have a big horse, but I am looking for a new home for her. Ever since I found mini's I have been hooked, and I prefer them over the big ones now! And once I get rid of the big one, I can possibly get a couple more mini's!

Any way, sorry to go on and on, I am just very excited to have this pretty girl come to stay at my place!



: And I promise to let everyone know when she foals. I am sure that I will have pictures posted on here as soon as she does. It shouldn't be until about next April, but who knows!

Terri


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats - and hope you find a nice home for your big one!


----------



## outlawridge (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations to all!



: :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulatons, Terri



:



:



:


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you! And, I think I have found a new home for my big horse. She will be going to a very large farm that has 25 acres of pasture! She will be in heaven! And, the best part is, I am actually trading her for a 4 month old double registered (AMHR & Pinto) dun colt. So, this mare will have two other miniatures for company! Wow! These little things sure are addicting!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 1, 2007)

Terri


----------



## minie812 (Nov 2, 2007)

CONGRATS ON GIVING HER A HOME. I GREW UP IN "YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS-FINDLAY OHIO" STILL MISS IT IN THE FALL!


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Nov 2, 2007)

We are going to pick the mare up on Sunday, so she will have a happy home soon!





Minie812 - I work in Findlay! It's a good town. I prefer living outside of McComb though, because I like living in the country!


----------



## minie812 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sassy'sMom said:


> We are going to pick the mare up on Sunday, so she will have a happy home soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother still lives there and I hope to make a trip this spring to see him. We used to run all over up there & Findlay is a nice town.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 2, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I work for someone who's family has a farm in Dola - and my husband is from Bellefontaine. My mom was born in Kenton - beautiful country up that way.[/SIZE]

Congrats on joining the mini world - for sure, you can't have just one.

Barbie


----------

